# schönheitschirurgie



## mod-style (3. Juli 2001)

hi leudde !!!

ich suche ein tutorial, das möglichst umfassend alle bereiche der 'schönheitschrirurgie' in photoshop umfasst.
also es sollte möglichst drinstehen wie man am besten:


haut verschönert (glatt und schön gefärbt macht)
augen verschönert
körperteile verändert (größe, form)
kleidung bearbeitet

für jede hilfe wäre ich euch dankbar . bei meinem userpic habe ich die haut auch geglättet und bei den augen das weiße schöner gemacht nur mit der iris hatte ich so meine probleme. ich arbeite erst seit 3 wochen mit photoshop deshalb habt mitleid  *g*.

außerdem suche ich ein bild auf dem ne tür abgebildet ist . am besten eine geschlossene in nem dunklen raum, bei der unten licht durchscheint. das licht muss aber nich sein reicht schon, wenn es ne geschlossene tür ist . 


bin übrigens auch keine jungfrau mehr . ist mein erster beitrag in diesem forum gewesen. war gar nich mal so schwer . ging ja alles ganz leicht und von alleine .


----------



## -H- (4. Juli 2001)

Hi,
Ja diese Schönheitschirugie; ich berichte einfach mal von meinen Erfahrungen:

Um schöne Hauttöne hinzubekommen ist es sehr hilfreich Farbwerte von Hauttönen zu kennen. Da es aber verschiedene Hauttypen gibt, ist es schwer einen Idealwert anzugeben. Achte darauf das in den Mitteltönen so 10-20% mehr gelb als rot drin ist.

Um Falten, Pickel und Krähenfüße wegzubekommen, nehme ich den Stempel mit ca 35% Deckkraft. Augenringe solltest Du erst grob mit dem Lasso, dann fein mit "Farbbereich auswählen" markieren (eventuell Maske etwas bearbeiten) und per Gradationskurve etwas aufhellen.

Augen und Zähne bekommst Du schnell aufgehellt indem Du sie grob markierst und über "Selektive Farbkorrektur" ("absolut" wählen) alle Farben aus dem Weißbereich rausziehst. Natürlich geht es auch noch weißer als mit dieser Technik, aber man sollte es nicht übertreiben, da es sehr schnell einfach zu künstlich aussehen kann.

Körperteile zu verändern ist die Königsdisziplin der digitalen Schönheitschirugie. Im idealfall hast Du aus dem selben Fotoshooting auch Bilder der einzelnen Körperteile wie sie sein sollen und bastelest die nur noch an den Körper dran. Da das allerdings selten bis nie der Fall ist, muß meistens gefriemelt werden. z.B. Nase verkleinern: die Nase ausschneiden, mit den Skalierfunktionen erst mal in Form bringen und anschließend mit dem Stempel die entstandenen Lücken zu malen und die Übergänge weich machen. Um die Form der Nase zu ändern ist es hilfreich mit dem Pfadwerkzeug umgehen zu können: erst mit einem Pfad die Form der neuen Nase vorgeben und per Stempel malen.

Bei Kleidung sind es ja auch meist Falten die stören. Die bekommst Du auch mit einem 30-40%igem Stempel nach und nach aufgehellt. Alleine durch das aufhellen von Falten erscheinen die nicht mehr so tief. Pech hast Du nur wenn irgend ein Muster auf der Kleidung ist...hehe.

So das sollte als grobe Übersicht dienen. Wenn Du dann irgendwann mal was konkretes hast, kannst Du ja gezielt nachfragen.

gruß
H


----------

